# Purchasing a Montana Saddle



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Ebay is full of them, many in the 300.00 range and one over 1500.00, maybe the latter was made by a different Montana Saddlery. 
The ones made in India have a habit of copying older good American Saddle Makers.


.


----------

